

Show HN: gif.gg, a gif creation service - bpierre
https://gif.gg/

======
basicallydan
This is kinda neat. Nice and simple, easy to use. Plus, I've always wanted a
gif of myself eating rice and beansprouts on repeat:
[https://gif.gg/iT7mk6](https://gif.gg/iT7mk6)

------
scrollaway
Why to gif though, when you have services like
[https://mediacru.sh](https://mediacru.sh) that are awesome _because_ they
replace gif by video?

~~~
bpierre
Every frame is taken separately by the user, and you can change the delay
between frames: it’s more a stop-motion tool than video capture.

That being said, I’m almost certain that video formats performs better than
gif (e.g. WebM), but the gif format is still the easiest to work with at the
moment:

    
    
      <img src="http://gif.gg/xyz.gif">

------
a-l
Here [https://megavisor.com/composer/](https://megavisor.com/composer/) is
much powerful tool.

